# Lore Master



## MineOwnKing (May 28, 2015)

Wow,

I'm a Lore Master already? I feel so honored.

A big thank you to everyone for making Mythic Scribes great. 

_When thou camest first, 
 Thou strokedst me and madest much of me, wouldst give me 
 Water with berries in't, and teach me how 
 To name the bigger light, and how the less, 
 That burn by day and night: and then I loved thee 
 And show'd thee all the qualities o' the isle, 
 The fresh springs, brine-pits, barren place and fertile: 
 Cursed be I that did so! All the charms 
 Of Sycorax, toads, beetles, bats, light on you! 
 For I am all the subjects that you have, 
 Which first was *mine own king*_


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jul 8, 2015)

What's a Mystagogue?

Now I have a new pick up line.

Have you ever seen a grown Mystagogue naked?

What's your vector victor?


----------



## Incanus (Jul 8, 2015)

Holla!  Greetings and salutations, fellow Mystagogue-ian!  I have a guess, but where is that poem from?


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jul 8, 2015)

The original quote is from The Tempest.

Caliban was his own king before Prospero came to the island and made him a slave. 

I have dubbed myself MineOwnKing because that's how I like to roll. My friends tell me that I'm kind of a rebel because I'm a natural born skeptic and probably because only a writer can actually relate to the way another writer thinks; my friends are not writers. 

Have you ever seen a grown man naked, is from the movie airplane.

I'm not familiar with Mystagogue.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Jul 9, 2015)

MineOwnKing said:


> The original quote is from The Tempest. Caliban was his own king before Prospero came to the island and made him a slave.



I love Shakespeare though I must admit I have yet to read The Tempest. My To-Read list is already overwhelming but I'll have to add that in somewhere between Don Quixote and War & Peace. I swear I end up adding four for every one I take off. C'est la vie!

You're right about writers. We're all a bunch of weirdos. But here we get to be weirdos _together_ and I find the company is not too shabby.


----------



## Incanus (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, long live the weirdos of writing!

I was pretty sure the poem was Shakespeare, but didn't know which.  Cool.  I need to go on a Shakespeare binge one of these days, but just like TCC above, I add to my reading listing much faster than I finish books.

Not that anyone asked, but this is the source of my screen name:

"Mithrandir we called him in elf-fashion," said Faramir, "and he was content. ’Many are my names in many countries,’ he said. ’Mithrandir, among the Elves, TharkÃ»n to the Dwarves; OlÃ³rin I was in my youth in the West that is forgotten, in the south IncÃ¡nus, in the North Gandalf; to the East I go not.’"


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jul 9, 2015)

TheCatholicCrow said:


> I love Shakespeare though I must admit I have yet to read The Tempest. My To-Read list is already overwhelming but I'll have to add that in somewhere between Don Quixote and War & Peace. I swear I end up adding four for every one I take off. C'est la vie!
> 
> You're right about writers. We're all a bunch of weirdos. But here we get to be weirdos _together_ and I find the company is not too shabby.



I'm a Shakespeare geek, so for me reading his plays is normal. But for the average Joe I would not recommend just reading Shakespeare.

I remember vividly the dreary hours of my high school English classes, reading Shakespeare without having ever seen any of the plays. 

I can't imagine what those teachers were thinking.

Except for his sonnets, the majority of his work is meant to be experienced in theater. Luckily for us we also get the advantage of watching it through film.

Julie Taymore made a wonderful film version in which she replaced Prospero, with Prospera,( Played by Helen Mirren)

I recommend starting with that version before reading it. 

I know very few people that enjoy Shakespeare, so for me it's a lonely road.

Not many theater buffs out here in the middle of endless corn fields.

I need a change of scenery. I'm thinking either Portland or Belize, whichever has more bikinis and boat drinks.


----------



## Incanus (Jul 9, 2015)

MineOwnKing said:


> Except for his sonnets, the majority of his work is meant to be experienced in theater. Luckily for us we also get the advantage of watching it through film.
> 
> Julie Taymore made a wonderful film version in which she replaced Prospero, with Prospera,( Played by Helen Mirren)
> 
> I recommend starting with that version before reading it.



That's really great advice.  I think I will do just that.  And Helen Mirren makes it all the more enticing--she is enormously talented.  Time to update my Netflix queue...


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jul 9, 2015)

Incanus said:


> That's really great advice.  I think I will do just that.  And Helen Mirren makes it all the more enticing--she is enormously talented.  Time to update my Netflix queue...



Hey,

Shakespeare, Boat drinks, bikinis, what could be better?

I like to live life with a slice of lime.


----------



## Incanus (Jul 9, 2015)

Ohh, before I forget.  For me, it is absolutely crucial that any version of any Shakespeare be set in the proper time period.  A while back I started watching a version of Richard III, but it was set in WWI Europe.  20th century folks speaking in flowery renaissance parlance was one of the most jarring things I'd ever come across.  Couldn't watch it at all.

I'm hoping The Tempest takes place in the proper time period.  I'll make sure to find out ahead of time.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jul 9, 2015)

Incanus said:


> Ohh, before I forget.  For me, it is absolutely crucial that any version of any Shakespeare be set in the proper time period.  A while back I started watching a version of Richard III, but it was set in WWI Europe.  20th century folks speaking in flowery renaissance parlance was one of the most jarring things I'd ever come across.  Couldn't watch it at all.
> 
> I'm hoping The Tempest takes place in the proper time period.  I'll make sure to find out ahead of time.



Yup,

This one is time-wise correct.

The Tempest was written when Shakespeare was at the height of his powers.

Historians consider the final words of Prospero to be Shakespeare's official goodbye to the world.

Ye elves of hills, brooks, standing lakes, and groves;
 And ye that on the sands with printless foot
 Do chase the ebbing Neptune, and do fly him
 When he comes back; you demi-puppets that
 By moonshine do the green sour ringlets make,
 Whereof the ewe not bites; and you whose pastime
 Is to make midnight mushrooms, that rejoice
 To hear the solemn curfew; by whose aid,—
Weak masters though ye be,


—I have bedimmed
 The noontide sun, called forth the mutinous winds,
 And 'twixt the green sea and the azured vault
 Set roaring war: to the dread rattling thunder
 Have I given fire, and rifted Jove's stout oak
 With his own bolt: the strong-based promontory
 Have I made shake; and by the spurs plucked up
 The pine and cedar: graves at my command
 Have waked their sleepers, oped, and let them forth
 By my so potent art. But this rough magic
 I here abjure; and, when I have required 
 Some heavenly music,—which even now I do,—
To work mine end upon their senses that
 This airy charm is for, I'll break my staff,
 Bury it certain fathoms in the earth,
 And deeper than did ever plummet sound
 I'll drown my book.


----------

